# most curious question in my mind, Why Martial Arts?



## AVI (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi all, i just joined this website.Greetings to you all.Glad to be here,would love to share thoughts and experiences.But first of all, I would love to here one thing from all of you- WHEN AND HOW DID YOU GET ADDICTED TO THIS MAGNIFICENT ART?
 as of me, from 4th or 5th grade i got attracted to it seeing some tv shows and movies....


----------



## Jenna (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard.. hope your day is lovely for you.. Which magnificent art do you practice? x


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 26, 2016)

I genuinely don't know. It took me so long to get into it because TV and movies turned me away from martial arts, but now it's on my mind 24/7 and i can't explain why.

Welcome!


----------



## AVI (Aug 26, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Welcome aboard.. hope your day is lovely for you.. Which magnificent art do you practice? x



hi.
the day is great.thanks.
I started with Karate.But my teacher doesnt keep us bounded by Karate rules.he teaches a lot of grapling, throwing, joint locks and also dirty techniques... i personaly do not believe much in STYLE... i believe in Martial arts as a whole...


----------



## AVI (Aug 26, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> I genuinely don't know. It took me so long to get into it because TV and movies turned me away from martial arts, but now it's on my mind 24/7 and i can't explain why.
> 
> Welcome!



why did movies "turned me away" ? generaly people gets more attracted to it


----------



## Tames D (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome. For me, in my mid teens, back in the mid 70's.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 27, 2016)

AVI said:


> hi.
> the day is great.thanks.
> I started with Karate.But my teacher doesnt keep us bounded by Karate rules.he teaches a lot of grapling, throwing, joint locks and also dirty techniques... i personaly do not believe much in STYLE... i believe in Martial arts as a whole...


That is an interesting view.. what would you say was your main reason/reasons for doing your martial art?


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Jenna said:


> That is an interesting view.. what would you say was your main reason/reasons for doing your martial art?


For me.... first it was just  "so cool" .primarily it was "i wanna move like that.... i wanna kick like that... i just wanna fight like that" ... then when i started training, it was "so coooooll"... then after so many years into practice...fight...spar...kata...breathing... IT IS JUST THE WAY OF MY LIFE... ,


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome. For me, in my mid teens, back in the mid 70's.


And what made to come to it?


----------



## Jenna (Aug 27, 2016)

AVI said:


> For me.... first it was just  "so cool" .primarily it was "i wanna move like that.... i wanna kick like that... i just wanna fight like that" ... then when i started training, it was "so coooooll"... then after so many years into practice...fight...spar...kata...breathing... IT IS JUST THE WAY OF MY LIFE... ,


Yes, that makes sense.. I imagine same is true of many here!  

I think some people -perhaps among those who do not know martial arts- might read that though and wonder like "how can martial arts be a way of life when it is just fighting?" If someone say that to you how might you answer them?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 27, 2016)

AVI said:


> And what made to come to it?


My dad was going to "straighten me out"  by sending me to train under Jimmy Woo in Kung Fu San Soo.  Been at it ever since. I consider KFSS my base art, but have cross trained in many, and currently been training in JKD the last few years. I like to mix it up.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 27, 2016)

AVI said:


> why did movies "turned me away" ? generaly people gets more attracted to it



Well... you know how some people can't tell the difference between TV and real life? That was me, as an impressionable pre-teen. So, my perception of martial arts was that it was Bruce Lee kicking someone in the chest, and i'd be too busy whining about how someone didn't bash him in the back of the head to find it cool. "Why aren't they doing anything?! Why doesn't one of them grab him?!" I'd say, pointing wildly at all the other people standing around in fighting stances. XP

It didn't help that a karate place decided to do a demonstration at my school, with flashy 1-step and 3-step sparring set to some crazy instrumentals. "This is even worse than the movies" is what i got out of it.

I ended up in Taekwondo because i was unfit and everytime i tried to exercise at home i'd get bored/lazy. TKD was cheaper than going to the gym, so i started TKD.


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Yes, that makes sense.. I imagine same is true of many here!
> 
> I think some people -perhaps among those who do not know martial arts- might read that though and wonder like "how can martial arts be a way of life when it is just fighting?" If someone say that to you how might you answer them?


those who have not seen the world from the highest mountain, can never feel why people give so much efforts to climb up that mountain...Just like that... its about feeling, unless you feel it, no one can make you simply "UNDERSTAND"


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Tames D said:


> My dad was going to "straighten me out"  by sending me to train under Jimmy Woo in Kung Fu San Soo.  Been at it ever since. I consider KFSS my base art, but have cross trained in many, and currently been training in JKD the last few years. I like to mix it up.


As you are training in many styles, have you got the feeling "unless you have 3 legs and 4 arms you cant have a different style of fighting?"


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> Well... you know how some people can't tell the difference between TV and real life? That was me, as an impressionable pre-teen. So, my perception of martial arts was that it was Bruce Lee kicking someone in the chest, and i'd be too busy whining about how someone didn't bash him in the back of the head to find it cool. "Why aren't they doing anything?! Why doesn't one of them grab him?!" I'd say, pointing wildly at all the other people standing around in fighting stances. XP
> 
> It didn't help that a karate place decided to do a demonstration at my school, with flashy 1-step and 3-step sparring set to some crazy instrumentals. "This is even worse than the movies" is what i got out of it.
> 
> I ended up in Taekwondo because i was unfit and everytime i tried to exercise at home i'd get bored/lazy. TKD was cheaper than going to the gym, so i started TKD.


oh, i get it now... well, yes movies are impractical... and so is karate with music... those are not useful... but as a practitioner now, i hope you "enjoy" doing some crazy kicks over some rhythmic music.. not for training, just for fun....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 27, 2016)

In a mall in the early 70s, saw a Jujutsu demo and noticed a friend of mine was in it. A week later I was going to class


----------



## AVI (Aug 28, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> In a mall in the early 70s, saw a Jujutsu demo and noticed a friend of mine was in it. A week later I was going to class


Have you cross trained in any other than jujutsu?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 28, 2016)

AVI said:


> Have you cross trained in any other than jujutsu?



Jujutsu stopped many many years ago then pre-olympic TKD, the last 30 years Various Chinese Martial Arts, mostly Xingyiquan and Taijiquan


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw Ed Parker on The Lucy Show when I was a kid. That's all t took.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> I saw Ed Parker on The Lucy Show when I was a kid. That's all t took.


That reminds me of a story I read ed Parker was doing a tv interview might've actually been that one I don't know while I think huk plannas (could be wrong on who it was) was doing a form on a beach set and some other guys watching on tv noticed while he was doing his form he kept going into a crane stance on every move restibg his foot against his leg and when he got back they asked him what he was doing and he said he had a pine needle stuck in his foot and was trying to get it out without breaking the action in the form lol that always makes me laugh that story like he looks so cool and composed but in his head he's probably swearing ajd cursing the damm thing lol


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> Well... you know how some people can't tell the difference between TV and real life? That was me, as an impressionable pre-teen. So, my perception of martial arts was that it was Bruce Lee kicking someone in the chest, and i'd be too busy whining about how someone didn't bash him in the back of the head to find it cool. "Why aren't they doing anything?! Why doesn't one of them grab him?!" I'd say, pointing wildly at all the other people standing around in fighting stances. XP
> 
> It didn't help that a karate place decided to do a demonstration at my school, with flashy 1-step and 3-step sparring set to some crazy instrumentals. "This is even worse than the movies" is what i got out of it.
> 
> I ended up in Taekwondo because i was unfit and everytime i tried to exercise at home i'd get bored/lazy. TKD was cheaper than going to the gym, so i started TKD.


Ha normally get like that /after/ they start training lol


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think I was ever addicted in all honesty it was something I did to occupy my time but I don't think I was ever truly addicted I didn't study every detail about it I didnt spend every waking second thinking about next class. I turned up to the gym trained went home and that was it, of course I practiced at home. When I came to competing it was exciting and cool but never something I felt I had to do it was my choice and maybe if I'd put more into it I'd have had more success in the ring but I just did it for the fun of it and in the end it just became a habit. Don't get me wrong I do love martial arts and training but it's not my life my family is way more important and I'd happily give it up today if need be. 

I still train now but to me it's like doing stretches every morning just something to keep active and healthy. I do train to keep my family safe and I know I've got power and skill and I do train it. But I'm no where addicted as some. I could never write a book on it or learn all the theory that some do that stuff bores the hell out of me always has done. All respect in the world to those who know it but to me I want to be fit, strong and able to look after myself not to be able to give a 2 hour seminar on how to throw a jab. Same reason I never got into coaching I've had a few offers to teach at gyms or run classes but I always turn it down just not my area. The only teaching I've done is to my daughter.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 3, 2016)

More interesting than tennis or squash.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Sep 3, 2016)

I cant get the monkey off of my back. I love it, eat sleep and breath it. Since the first moment I watched 'Five Fingers of Death'. Now, it is a way of life.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 30, 2016)

AVI said:


> Hi all, i just joined this website.Greetings to you all.Glad to be here,would love to share thoughts and experiences.But first of all, I would love to here one thing from all of you- WHEN AND HOW DID YOU GET ADDICTED TO THIS MAGNIFICENT ART?
> as of me, from 4th or 5th grade i got attracted to it seeing some tv shows and movies....


 
After my first wing chun lesson.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## tomatokilla (Dec 5, 2016)

Cool topic, I grew up with "Kung Fu Theatre" and tried jiu jitsu and Hapjukendo when I was a kid. Everyone is a Bruce Lee fan of course so I have always been a JKD wannabe. There's just so much out there and with the internet these days, it's just info overload.  I guess the key to success is pick something you like and stick with it.


----------



## tomatokilla (Dec 5, 2016)

Guthrie said:


> I cant get the monkey off of my back. I love it, eat sleep and breath it. Since the first moment I watched 'Five Fingers of Death'. Now, it is a way of life.



That's an MRE too, "Five Fingers of Death", it's the meal with the frankfurters.........


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 5, 2016)

tomatokilla said:


> That's an MRE too, "Five Fingers of Death", it's the meal with the frankfurters.........



We ate c-rations in my day.  That was called 'beans and baby [appendages]'.  You can guess the word we used in place of appendages.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 5, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> We ate c-rations in my day.  That was called 'beans and baby [appendages]'.  You can guess the word we used in place of appendages.


Fingers?


----------

